# Cuyahoga River



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Like to fish the Cuyahoga. It will be my first time. I would appreciate any info on where I would have good shore access.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A lot depends on your location to the river, a lot of river from burton to Cleveland area. Easier to tell u spots your willing to drive to.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lot's of shore access in downtown Kent. Not to mention plenty of places to eat and the "eye candy" is a bonus.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd be coming from Canton. I'm willing to drive to any good spots.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not asking for specific spots to fish. But looking for good areas to park while I explore the river.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Downtown Kent..waterworks...plenty of spots in penisula...lots of good water...just gotta get out there and try!...the park behind the winking lizard in peninsula is a good place to start.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Go to Peninsula and walk upstream to the railroad bridge. Slow moving, deep water that looks like a good pike spot. Have caught numerous smallmouth there as well


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Cascade Valley park is probably the closest to Canton. I'd wait until spring though unless you're trying for pike. The smallmouth aren't biting anymore.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd like to catch some pike.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Raider1 said:


> I'd like to catch some pike.


Go to Kent.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is that close to downtown?


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Get out your bicycle, strap your gear on and ride the towpath, tons of great spots along the towpath going south from Brecksville or Peninsula. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

DamonZ said:


> Get out your bicycle, strap your gear on and ride the towpath, tons of great spots along the towpath going south from Brecksville or Peninsula.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And check for ticks when you are done. I fished it this week and took 3 ticks off me. Not cool when one goes walking across the floor and the wife sees it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha...I know what ya mean when wife sees a tick after fishing...good god! have to change clothes in garage after trips or not allowed in house lol.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Are there pike in the section that runs through Cuyahoga Valley National Park? I have only fished upstream of Cuyahoga Falls


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

needle in a haystack


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There are pike in all the sections. Find a big slow pool with wood cover or a creek channel coming in. That's where I've caught them.


----------

